# Buenos Aires Tetra and plants



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Those are tough plants (with the exception of Cabomba, which will likely get munched) so you've got a shot.

I would try pre-empting any grazing by the BA tetras by clipping a piece of nori (Japanese sushi roll material, get the stuff without salt + soy sauce etc) to the side of the tank. If the tetras are hungry for veggies, they'll go for the easy to eat nori and leave the live plants alone.

Jose Cardona, one of our local Sac guys, kept BA tetras in his planted tank, and I don't recalling hearing problems with them.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I'm quite familiar with nori. My wife and I are big sushi eaters. I haven't heard about doing that and it is a fantastic idea. I imagine my featherfin catfish might also like a nibble so that is good news. If the cambodias don't fare well I can always move them to my 10 gallon. 

Any other suggestions are certainly welcome.


----------



## Bx Fishkeeper (Jan 14, 2011)

I just move my 18 large BA Tetras to a 30 gallon tank with only artificial plants and decorations. They were in a 55 gallon lightly planted tank. 

I added my first plants on 1/14/11, (3) bunches of myriophyllum heterophyllum, (3) potted micro sword plants and within 2 days the micro sword plants were gone. I planted anacharis (3) bunches and only have one very small piece left, only because I moved the stem to my 10 gal quarantine without nibbling fish, I also moved small nibbled pieces of myrio to the quarantine tank. They were in pretty bad shape. Last week I moved the piece of anacharis to my 55 gal. main tank, along with the pieces of myro. The anacharis now has roots and the Myrio is nice and green and healthy looking, I can't believe how nice both plants are growing since moving back to my main tank! The lighting and fertilizers are boosting the plants. 

The only plant to survive the BA Tetra attack was my anubias, but it was also nibbled on. I began adding lettuce to my tank so they would stay away from my plants. They nibbled on the lettuce and when they were finished nibbling they went back to my plants.

I started my planted tank 1/14/11, only lightly, could not afford to buy too many plants. I had just purchased a new light system and plant nutrients. I purchased my plants before doing any research, it was after the purchase of my plants that I found out I needed more wpg. 

My understanding now is if I had a densely planted tank, I would not have noticed the nibbling. Now, anytime I think of purchasing fish or plants I research. 

Lesson learned!


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to hear more perspective. This story sounds familiar to others I've heard. I will be staying with broad leaf plants as they seem to be more structurally rigid and less tempting to take a bite of. I only have 54 watts of t5 lighting right now on my 75 gallon which is pretty low light, but would that be adequate for java fern and some larger anubias? Someone told me that it isnt strong enough to grow a large amazon sword and corkscrew vals. I really want something tall to fill out the back wall. I am considering adding a t8 shop light just to get up over 100 watts. Can I grow anything besides the java fern in my current lighting, that can withstand BA tetras?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

It's probably obvious, but making sure you keep them well fed would hopefully help.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

bpb, the plants you have listed have all been noted to be bitter-tasting, so the BA tetras *should* avoid them if you give them an alternative source of veggies.

If you were planting easy-to-eat plants like watersprite, I doubt you'd have much success.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

Interesting. I've had BA tetras for years in my planted tanks granted I've never had a school of ten but I've never had issues of them eating my plants.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

seandelevan said:


> Interesting. I've had BA tetras for years in my planted tanks granted I've never had a school of ten but I've never had issues of them eating my plants.


That is excellnt to hear. I really like the BA tetras, and would probably consider them my favorite fishes next to my featherfin who is alwaya hiding. Did you keep any low/medium light plants with them and if so what would you recommend i start with?


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

I have had 7 in my 20T for years, they never harass my plants. They were flake/worm fed for a year before I got into planted tanks tho. Although I blame them for nibbled new leaves on my anubias.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

I run about 3.5 wpg. So I have a variety of many plants. I have 4 large BATs that would chase eachother ignoring the plants.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

I have bats as well and they get alone with all my other tetras and beta pair
They never touch my plants and i have all the plants you mention
They are zippy little bas***ds but dont eat plants


----------



## Bx Fishkeeper (Jan 14, 2011)

As I mentioned above, I have 18 BATs which I've had for at least 2 years. They are 2" long and have been living with other tank mates. 

They ate my plants!!! :icon_excl

The BATs also carried away the algae wafers for my bottom feeders and chase the bottom feeders so they could eat the wafers themselves. I feed all my fish including the BATs flake food, dried blood worms and frozen brine shrimp, they are fed once or twice daily, the BATs eat wildly.

Maybe I added too few plants when I began my planted tank. The only plants that lived through their ferocious appetite was my Anubias plants. The Myriophyllum stems were bare at the bottom, I was able to save some stems, which are doing really well now! In a months time they have filled in and are a nice healthy green. The BATs nibbled the Anubias too, but the leaves I understand are bitter and stronger then the other plants in my tank. My 55 gal. planted tank is doing really well without the nibblers! 

My BATs now zip around my 30 gallon artificially planted tank.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I've got an update on my question. If these fish are hit or miss on plant eating mine hit like a heavyweight. I began planting modestly this week. Java fern, anubia nana, and an amazon sword. In 48 hours my BA tetras have eaten the sword completely down to the roots, stems and all, and have already eaten 3 large healthy anubia leaves. They appear to be ignoring the java fern completely. I'll be pulling the rest of the anubia and moving that to my 10 gallon guppy get tank. 

I want to find a home for my BA tetras because they are obviously going to limit my plant keeping, and another tank is not an option. Looks like ill be buying more java fern and will be going with a java fern jungle look until I can get rid of the BA tetras. What a shame. Anyone know if petsmart takes fish for store credit?


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

Dunno on that. I guess my success with BAT was thaty they were fed flakes for a year before I even added plants, but now it is lush, and they don't bother them. Maybe it is a juvi thing?


----------

